# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ما رأيكم في هذا البرنامج للتدرج في طلب العلم ؟

## رياض الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما رأيكم في هذا البرنامج للتدرج في طلب العلم ؟

المستوى الأول:
-         المقدمة الجزرية
-         نظم المقدمة الآجرومية لعبيد ربه الشنقيطي
-         المعلقات السبع
-         جملة العقائد على طريقة السلف الأماجد للشيخ سالم ولد عدود رحمه الله
-         المرشد المعين على الضروري من علوم الدين (متن ابن عاشر)، مع اجتناب المقدمة العقدية
-         الأربعون النووية وتتمة ابن رجب
-         قرة الأبصار في سيرة المشفع المختار

المستوى الثاني:
-         الدرر اللوامع في أصل مقرأ الإمام نافع
-         كشف العمى والرين في علم الرسم
-         شذور الذهب من كلام العرب
-         لامية الأفعال مع توشيح الحسن بن زين
-         الجوهر المكنون في ثلاثة فنون
-         ديوان الشعراء الست الجاهليين جمع الأعلم الشنتمري
-         الرسالة في الفقه المالكي
-         الورقات لإمام الحرمين
-         الرحبية في الفرائض
-         عمدة الأحكام
-         نخبة الفكر
-         انارة الدجى في مغازي خير الورى (نظم الغزوات للبدوي)
-         دراسة تفسير الجلالين

المستوى الثالث:
-         الشاطبية
-         العقيدة الطحاوية
-         ألفية ابن مالك مع احمرار ابن بونا
-         مجدد العوافي في علمي العروض والقوافي
-         موطأة الفصيح
-         المقصور والممدود
-         نظم مثلث قطرب
-         مختصر خليل
-         مراقي السعود
-         دراسة مفتاح الوصول إلى بناء الفروع على الأصول للشريف التلمساني
-         بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام
-         ألفية العراقي في المصطلح

ثم التوسع أكثر فأكثر في المطولات، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

(الإجابة المختصرة في التنبيه على حفظ المتون المختصرة) للشيخ سليمان العلوان
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26627

----------


## ابوأحمد بن أحمد

هذا البرنامج على طريقة اخرى قل من يسلكها عندنا من الطلاب
ويعيب البرنامج عدم احتواءه على شئ من كتب شيخ الاسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهم الله,وهذه عندي عظيمة ينبغي تداركها
 وفي الجملة فهو جميل قد استفدت منه

----------


## أبو مسهر

> هذا البرنامج على طريقة اخرى قل من يسلكها عندنا من الطلاب
> ويعيب البرنامج عدم احتواءه على شئ من كتب شيخ الاسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهم الله,وهذه عندي عظيمة ينبغي تداركها
> وفي الجملة فهو جميل قد استفدت منه


 هلا أوضحت ما تلك الطريقة ؟
و هل لإبن تيمية و تلميذه ابن القيم طريقة أخرى ؟

----------


## ابوأحمد بن أحمد

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابامسهر على حرصك
اقصد باختلاف الطريقة اختلاف الكتب التى يبدأ الطالب فيها 
فمثلا عندنا الترتيب ان يبدأ بالاصول الثلاثة فالتوحيد فالواسطية فعمدة الاحكام فالبيقونية الخ
وليس الاختلاف هنا مذموما
فاذا تضح هذا فلا اشكال والحمدلله

----------


## أبو جهاد

هنا برنامج جيد للشيخ حامد العلي - وفقه الله - 
للتحميل:
http://hamed.books.googlepages.com/talib-el3lm.doc

ويمكنك مشاهدته - بدون تحميل - من هنا :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8157

----------


## محمد إسلام

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم علي هذا البرنامج العلمي المتميز بطريقته التدربجية في تقرير المتون العلمية مراعاة لمستويات المبتدئ في المجال. و لكن الذى يشكل عليه أنه يلائم المتفقه على مذهب الإمام مالك أكثر من غيره من المذاهب

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

لتحديد الجدول
لابد من توافر عدة شروط بارك الله فيكم
مثلاً: معرفة العمل، متزوج،يعمل؟؟؟

هكذا حتى يتم تحديد الجدول وعلى العموم الجدول ينقصه بعض الأشياء وهناك بعض الأشياء أنت جعلتها سبقت دونها
ولكن عندي طريقة أفظل في الطلب لو بدك لكن ممكن تكون متعبة شوي في نظر بعض الإخوة
وقد نصحني بها شيخنا أبو طارق إحسان العتيبي
فلو سمحت لنا بذكرها؟

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

لكن هناك تعقب كان ذكره الشيخ أبو طارق أمس إذ قال:
يسأل الأخ عن ايش أبدأ من أي هذين الكتابين مثلاً ابن كثير والطبري؟
وقد يتطلب الكثير من الوقت تتعدى الشهر ولو كان طالب جيد لكان أنهى الكتابين كلاهما في هذه المدة
التي تعطل فيها بسبب انتظار الإجابة على سؤاله وكأنه سيدرس العلم كله!!!

لا أعني الأخ رياض الباتني مطلقاً  

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## المبتدئ في الطلب

أشكركم على هذا الموضوع الطيب ...
لكن لي وجهة نظر ، وهو ان الاكثار من عرض هذه البرامج يشتت الطالب ، لأنها تختلف باختلاف البلدان و ما فيها من العلماء ، و المذهب السائد هناك ...
فيظل الطالب حائرا أيبدأ في الأصول -مثلا - بالوقات أم بنظمها ، أم بكتاب آخر معاصر؟ 
و هل يقرأ شرح ابن عثيمين على النظم أم شرح عبد الله الفوزان على المتن ، أم شرح عطية محمد سالم ؟
وهل يقرأ بعدها شرح الحطاب ، أم ينتقل إلى الأصول من علم الأصول لا بن عثيمين ؟...

و في الحديث هل يأخذ الأربعين بشرح ابن عثيمين أم بشرح صالح آل الشيخ ؟
وهل ينتقل بعدها إلى شرح ابن رجب مباشرة أم إلى مختصر سليم الهلالي له ...؟
وهل يقرأ العمدة ، أم ينتقل مباشرة إلى بلوغ المرام ؟ ...
إلى آخر هذه الأسئلة ...
و المهم إنما هو في البداية ...
ابدأ فقط بأي كتاب سهل ، اضبطه ، ثم اختر أي كتاب شئت من الكتب المبسطة التي ينصح بها أهل العلم ، و هكذا حتى تصل إلى المطولات ، و الله اعلم.

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

> ابدأ فقط بأي كتاب سهل ، اضبطه ، ثم اختر أي كتاب شئت من الكتب المبسطة التي ينصح بها أهل العلم ، و هكذا حتى تصل إلى المطولات ، و الله اعلم.


نعم أخي الفاضل
فمثلاً لايكون مبتدئ ويقرأ في المغني أو نيل الأوطار، لا
وأنقل لكم قصة بسيطة عن الشيخ إحسان العتيبي أنه قال:
الشيخ مشهور لما كان صغير كان مجتهد لدرجة أنه حينما كان الطلاب يقرأون في الروضة الندية كان هو يقرأ في المغني لابن قدامة ، فدخل عليه شيخ كبير لكن لم يكن يعرف مدى قدرته وإلخ..
فوجده يقرأ في المغني، فقال في أي سنة يا غلام؟
فأجلب أنه في السنة الأولى
قال: وتقرأ في المغني!!
قال: وفي أي كتاب أقرأ؟
قال اذهب فاقرأ الروضة الندية
فجائه بعد يومين فقال: ايش أقرأ يا شيخ؟
فقال: ألم أخبرك بالروضة الندية؟
قال أنهيتها.
قال أرني
فوجده أنهاه ومحشي عليه وتعليقات وتعقبات
فسأله فأجاب
وهكذا في نيل الأوطار وكتا قبله لكن لا يحضرني الآن
فلما أنهى نيل الأوطار قال له ايش الآن؟
قال الآن اقرأ المغني (إبتسامة).
وكان أصلاً قد أنهى كل هذه الكتب لكن تأدباً مع الشيخ قرأهم مرة أخرى.

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جيد ولكن يفتقر إلى كتب العقائد وكتب المسندة ايضا في العقائد ولم يتربى عليه علماء السلفية في الدولة السعودية السلفية المباركة 
وفقك الله .

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جيد ولكن يفتقر إلى كتب العقائد وكتب المسندة ايضا في العقائد ولم يتربى عليه علماء السلفية في الدولة السعودية السلفية المباركة 
> وفقك الله .


الأخ الفاضل أرجو التوضيح

هل تقصد الشيخ مشهور آل سملمان أم من؟ 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## نبيل المعيقلي

> ويعيب البرنامج عدم احتواءه على شئ من كتب شيخ الاسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهم الله,وهذه عندي عظيمة ينبغي تداركها


هل يبلغ الأمر لهذا الحد ؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

> هل يبلغ الأمر لهذا الحد ؟!!!!!!!!!!


نعم أخي الفاضل ربما بالغ قليلاً!!

----------

